# dumb modem



## kugureama (Jul 31, 2006)

-what do u mean by dumb modem?
-is 169.254.x.x is the valid ip address for dumb modem?
is fujitsu modem considered as dumb modem?

please reply


thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

A dumb modem is usually a hardware modem that you have to configure the settings (i.e. bit rate, mode,etc..) You don't see to many of the around anymore. 
A smart modem is a modem that will auto config itself. The user does not need to intervene.

169.254.x.x is and address that a computer will give itself if there is no DHCP server avalible. Also known as APIPA or Automatic Private IP Addressing.


----------

